# Hulk vs. Nightmare Luffy



## Dark Evangel (Dec 28, 2007)

Hulk is not allowed to use regen and he is calm in the start of this fight. Luffy can use gear 2 and 3.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 28, 2007)

Leafy said:


> Hulk is not allowed to use regen. Luffy can use gear 2 and 3.



Rape


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 28, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Rape


There was a thread where Luffy was beating Hulk but that was Hulk w/o regen and anger.


----------



## Tash (Dec 28, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't he level a city by stomping?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 28, 2007)

Leafy said:


> There was a thread where Luffy was beating Hulk but that was Hulk w/o regen and anger.



I pity the fools that think any form of luffy is a match for the Hulk.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't he level a city by stomping?



Most of the east coast actually


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 28, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> I pity the fools that think any form of luffy is a match for the Hulk.


*
What about a hulk luffy? *


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 28, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> I pity the fools that think any form of luffy is a match for the Hulk.


I think you already posted in that thread and people were claiming that Luffy can lift 700 tons while base Hulk can only lift 100 tons.


----------



## Tash (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol wut? Hulk was heaving around entire mountains.


----------



## ez (Dec 28, 2007)

Leafy said:


> There was a thread where Luffy was beating Hulk but that was Hulk w/o regen and anger.



I think that was something like Grey Hulk. He's limited to a certain level of strength throughout a fight and can't get stronger

regular hulk would mean savage hulk (i think) and he constantly gets stronger. Luffy being able to put him down before him getting angry enough is probably a long shot. Then again i think there's a scan of him lifting something in the millions of pounds even at base strength*


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Lol wut? Hulk was heaving around entire mountains.


I said base Hulk.


----------



## Tash (Dec 28, 2007)

Leafy said:


> I said base Hulk.



That'd be the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 28, 2007)

*We should have a Hulk vs Luffy with Hulk powers thread.  *


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 28, 2007)

Swajio said:


> That'd be the one I'm talking about.


Does he have any weaker strength feat?


----------



## Tash (Dec 28, 2007)

Leafy said:


> Does he have any weaker strength feat?



I wouldn't be surprised if he had feats that lie below and above that one.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2007)

What is the point of having the Hulk fight when you change him so much it isn't even the Hulk anymore?


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 28, 2007)

Without Regen this is a nightmare stomp.   The Hulk without his abilty to soak damage an pre raged would be hard pressed to stop normal luffy much less the nightmare version WITH gears?  Thats just silly.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 28, 2007)

Havoc said:


> What is the point of having the Hulk fight when you change him so much it isn't even the Hulk anymore?


I just took out regen. Hulk can get angry if N. Luffy's appearance pissed him off.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 28, 2007)

People need to stop overhyping Hulk's feats. The Hulk at his best could *support* a mountain. This is calm Hulk. And against regular Hulk, Luffy does not have a ghost of a chance.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> People need to stop overhyping Hulk's feats. The Hulk at his best could *support* a mountain. This is calm Hulk. And against regular Hulk, Luffy does not have a ghost of a chance.



Actually no one is over hyping his feats.

The Hulk that supported the mountain was one of the weakest Hulk versions.

The current calm Hulk would have still been WWH, who is leagues stronger than smart Hulk, the one who held up the 150 billion ton mountain in Secret Wars...


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 29, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Actually no one is over hyping his feats.
> 
> The Hulk that supported the mountain was one of the weakest Hulk versions.
> 
> The current calm Hulk would have still been WWH, who is leagues stronger than smart Hulk, the one who held up the 150 billion ton mountain in Secret Wars...



He said "heaving" , that's what sounded too much to me. And wasn't that Savage Hulk at his angriest? The others tried their best to make him angry and it is always considered as the greatest lifting feat of the Hulk by most people I see. Of course WWH>that Hulk, but i was talking about calm Savage Hulk. Who is a match for the Thing, who apparently is only class 80. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 29, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> He said "heaving" , that's what sounded too much to me. And wasn't that Savage Hulk at his angriest? The others tried their best to make him angry and it is always considered as the greatest lifting feat of the Hulk by most people I see. Of course WWH>that Hulk, but i was talking about calm Savage Hulk. Who is a match for the Thing, who apparently is only class 80. (correct me if I'm wrong)



class 85 but close enough


----------



## Tash (Dec 29, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> He said "heaving" , that's what sounded too much to me. And wasn't that Savage Hulk at his angriest? The others tried their best to make him angry and it is always considered as the greatest lifting feat of the Hulk by most people I see. Of course WWH>that Hulk, but i was talking about calm Savage Hulk. Who is a match for the Thing, who apparently is only class 80. (correct me if I'm wrong)



Heaving, as in lifting, as in exactly what Hulk was doing to that billion ton mountain. And that was far from his best. As for this thread OP needs to clarify exactly which Hulk we're using. WWH could still be referred to as "calm".


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't know that heaving is another word for lifting. x(


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> He said "heaving" , that's what sounded too much to me. And wasn't that Savage Hulk at his angriest? The others tried their best to make him angry and it is always considered as the greatest lifting feat of the Hulk by most people I see. Of course WWH>that Hulk, but i was talking about calm Savage Hulk. Who is a match for the Thing, who apparently is only class 80. (correct me if I'm wrong)



No that wasn't savage Hulk at his angriest, that wasn't Savage Hulk at all that was smart Hulk, one of the weakest Hulk versions.

Have you read Secret Wars?  The only time they tried to make him angry was one comment from Reed, and that was after Hulk had been holding it up for the whole time they were coming up with a plan.

Savage Hulk at his angriest was when he ripped Onslaughts armor.

And the OP didn't specify which Hulk, he just said calm Hulk, and that would be WWH at his calm state, who is still >>>>> slightly angry smart Hulk, the one who held up the mountain.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 29, 2007)

Swajio said:


> As for this thread OP needs to clarify exactly which Hulk we're using. WWH could still be referred to as "calm".


You should just choose any possible version of Hulk that will not make this thread a rapestomp.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 29, 2007)

No Havoc, I haven't read Secret Wars, I just know everything from scans and respect threads.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, well read it.


----------



## wiplok (Dec 29, 2007)

well, i got a question, is hulk only gonna use his body as weapon?cuz you know, luffy is made of rubber(basically he's immune to punchs,kicks, whatever) and since hulk doesnt have regen in this fight there's a chance of NL actually winning


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 29, 2007)

There's no proof that Luffy is immune to punches, agaimst Lucci, he got pummeled obviously.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2007)

> agaimst Lucci, he got pummeled obviously.


Because Lucci used piercing and cutting attacks, and attacks that target the internal. Shigan, Rankyaku and Roukugan.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

WWH has a sword


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2007)

Lawl, yeah.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 29, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Because Lucci used piercing and cutting attacks, and attacks that target the internal. Shigan, Rankyaku and Roukugan.



Rokuogan is a cutting attack?  And I vividly remember Lucci punching him. You surely don't wanna say that Luffy would survive a punch from Supes. 

Besides, then he could just take on pre Diable Jambe Sanji, since he has no means of harming him and piss in his mouth, w/o Sanji being able to do anything about it.  

I thing he can stand punches and kick very well, but he's not completely immune to them.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2007)

Aokiji said:
			
		

> Rokuogan is a cutting attack?





> and attacks that target the internal


Or I think it's an internal attack.



> And I vividly remember Lucci punching him.


I mostly recall Lucci using Shigan.



> You surely don't wanna say that Luffy would survive a punch from Supes.


Hehe, sneak. 



> I thing he can stand punches and kick very well, but he's not completely immune to them.


Aye...


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 29, 2007)

wiplok said:


> well, i got a question, is hulk only gonna use his body as weapon?cuz you know, luffy is made of rubber(basically he's immune to punchs,kicks, whatever) and since hulk doesnt have regen in this fight there's a chance of NL actually winning



Rubber can be ripped apart.


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Dec 29, 2007)

Can the Hulk atleast wear an Afro?


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Afro Hulk is cosmic.


----------



## azngamer87 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a slaughter. Hulk could crumple NL into a ball and throw into the sun.


----------



## Violent Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Complete stomp. "Calm Hulk" held fucking tectonic plates together and is >>>>>>>>> then the hulk which held the Mountain.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 29, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> What about a hulk luffy? *



lol, that would be crazy


----------



## DoomBringer (Dec 29, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Because Lucci used piercing and cutting attacks, and attacks that target the internal. Shigan, Rankyaku and Roukugan.



He didnt fair to well against Foxy. Luffy only has high resistance.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

Hulk's feats are often inconsisten because of the damn writers. He takes punches from someone with the power of one million exploding suns (explicitly stated, don't blame me!) and has been hurt by a dart gun once.

The thread starter should state which version of the Hulk is used. The most current would be WWH.

On another note, can Hulk even hit Luffy?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> Hulk's feats are often inconsisten because of the damn writers. He takes punches from someone with the power of one million exploding suns (explicitly stated, don't blame me!) and has been hurt by a dart gun once.
> 
> The thread starter should state which version of the Hulk is used. The most current would be WWH.
> 
> On another note, can Hulk even hit Luffy?



Hulk caught surfer's board with one hand when he was TRYING to blitz

Granted surfer limits himself when he is earth's atmosphere to like 99% light but still a hell of alot faster then Luffy


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> Hulk caught surfer's board with one hand when he was TRYING to blitz
> 
> Granted surfer limits himself when he is earth's atmosphere to like 99% light but still a hell of alot faster then Luffy


I think, I've seen a scan of that, where Hulk caught him over a town (Manhattan?), and I doubt Silver Surfer went faster than a sport car at full speed. Going lightspeed would have made him flying several times across the earth in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 29, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I want to rape everyone that uses that freaking arguement, I want to mutilate their face and shite on their corpse. I want to slaughter their family and feed their bodies to cannibals.
> 
> 'lawl he hit ss who is ftl so he can hit anyone slower!'.
> 
> ...


This post scares me.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Hulk has run as fast as missiles I believe.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 29, 2007)

*Luffy is not immune to blunt force attacks, just highly resistant since he is rubber. If someone punches him hard enough, he's gonna feel it. Against someone of Hulk's strength, his rubber body isn't going to protect him.  *


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 29, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Luffy is not immune to blunt force attacks, just highly resistant since he is rubber. If someone punches him hard enough, he's gonna feel it. Against someone of Hulk's strength, his rubber body isn't going to protect him.  *



Reed is WAY more durable then luffy and look what wwh did to him


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 29, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> Reed is WAY more durable then luffy and look what wwh did to him


*
My point exactly. *


----------



## Id (Dec 29, 2007)

Wait...so its a *Current* Calm  Hulk? They staggered his base durability and strength to unknown heights.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 29, 2007)

Enraged Hulk can go up to Celestial strength, which not even Thor, Onslaught, and Superman can do.  Judging the times I've seen Luffy use Gear 2nd, I've seen normal Hulk move faster than any character we've seen in OP.  Add the fact that Hulk can shatter planets, I don't have to say who would win in this fight.


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow this is epicly wrong.   First of all, until the hulk reaches the absolute heights of plot induced idiocy he can't harm luffy.  Luffy took Island destroying blows that the hulk has only once or twice even come close to without any real damage, multiple times.   Luffy is far far faster than ALL the incarnations of the hulk and the chance that the hulk could even land a blow is none, and then on top of that he could barely harm him due to his rubber nature.

The only thing that the hulk has in this fight is regen which prevents anyone from killing him.  Something that the OP has conviniently left out.   Oh dear.   

So whats the argument that the UNENRAGED Class 85 hulk without regen will survive long enough to become enraged against a foe that is more than class 100 under normal circumstances and is now a dozen times more powerful in addition to being untouchably faster.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 29, 2007)

*Luffy is not faster than every version of the Hulk. *


----------



## Id (Dec 29, 2007)

The Current Hulk (even the calm one), is just.... Marvel did a good job in amping him up.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 29, 2007)

*Or a bad job of not amping him up.  *


----------



## Id (Dec 29, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Or a bad job of not amping him up.  *



More? Fuckers mere foot steps was shit stomping the entire landscapes. Let alone the,  fail attempts to bring him down. Hell even Sentry got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Violent Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Wow this is epicly wrong.   First of all, until the hulk reaches the absolute heights of plot induced idiocy he can't harm luffy.  Luffy took Island destroying blows that the hulk has only once or twice even come close to without any real damage, multiple times.   Luffy is far far faster than ALL the incarnations of the hulk and the chance that the hulk could even land a blow is none, and then on top of that he could barely harm him due to his rubber nature.
> 
> The only thing that the hulk has in this fight is regen which prevents anyone from killing him.  Something that the OP has conviniently left out.   Oh dear.
> 
> So whats the argument that the UNENRAGED Class 85 hulk without regen will survive long enough to become enraged against a foe that is more than class 100 under normal circumstances and is now a dozen times more powerful in addition to being untouchably faster.



Moria's double fisted punch didn't destroy the island, it cracked it. And Luffy also didn't take the full brunt of that version, Moria was hit with a Jet Rocket and 2 jet bazookas which leaked out a lot of shadows before he hit Luffy with his single punch.

And Hulk is not class 85 when calm. The most current version of calm hulk is WWH who is greater than basically any other version of Hulk. So his previous feats still count from lifting the mountain to swimming with an island on his head. More than enough strength to put the hurt on NL.

Luffy is fast but not fast enough to completely overwhelm the Hulk. Hulk's jumped from Atlantis to Wakanda and was mistaken to be a missile. He's also deflected and caught missiles. If anything even if the Hulk can't catch him he can still use thunderclap.

And you make it seem like NL will take out hulk with a punch. Hulks had a mountain dropped on him, half a city thrown at him and still gotten up afterwards without using his healing factor.

If anything Hulk can just last until the shadows disappear from Luffy and mutilate him afterwards.


----------



## Tash (Dec 29, 2007)

OP gave Luffy unlimited time. The only thing I'm in question about is WWH catching SS. Does anybody have that scan? If he really did this is pretty much a rape in favor of Hulk.


----------



## Id (Dec 29, 2007)

Hulk reaction speed is vary flux like.  He is depicted from slow to insanely fast.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hulk is like avatar

insane reaction speed

Not so great everywhere else


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 29, 2007)

1.  Luffy has more than enough plain old durabilty
2.  Luffy has virtual immunity to the hulks only form of attack.
3.  Luffy has many more times the base strength of the hulk and far far more strength than his average foe.
4.  Luffy can thusly damage the hulk,
5.  The hulks reaction time isn't good enough to tag spiderman or even someone like captain america consistently.
6.  Luffy is roughly 20 times faster than spiderman in terms of reaction speed alone, not even talking about his abilty to move and attack at velocities greater than most of quicksilvers incarnations.  
7.  He is is nightmare mode with full access to all powerups, meaning that he is EVEN stronger and faster and has a massive sword.
8.  All damage he does to the hulk is permanent.  NO REGEN.
9.  This means that the hulk can't recover from the blows he takes and will eventually keel over.   And eventually means rather quickly.
10.  Black panther can armbar the silver surfer, hitting the surfer is a matter of plot not speed.
11.  Even if the hulk could hit luffy he would have to damage him, which is silly considering how nightmare luffy can just stop Odr's rifle with one hand and then on top of that has his own durabilty and rubber nature to immunize him.


The hulk has no chance.  NONE.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 29, 2007)

From what I hear Hulk jumps from planet to planet and takes nukes like to prob.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> 1.  Luffy has more than enough plain old durabilty
> 2.  Luffy has virtual immunity to the hulks only form of attack.
> 3.  Luffy has many more times the base strength of the hulk and far far more strength than his average foe.
> 4.  Luffy can thusly damage the hulk,
> ...



I just have one question, have you read Planet Hulk & World War Hulk?

Because a lot of the things you were saying about Hulk, were pretty much right before these events, but now his power is way beyond what you are describing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 29, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> From what I hear Hulk jumps from planet to planet and takes nukes like to prob.



That's only certain variations of the Hulk at different levels of anger.

Base Hulk is around class 60 and can take damage from people like Spiderman. Think of base Hulk as a more brick like version of The Thing. Once he gets angry(angrier) is when he hits all those crazy levels of strength.

But seeing as how this is chump level Classic Base Hulk, Luffy should win as long as he doesn't mess around.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Current Base Hulk is World War Hulk guys, I don't know where you're getting this 85 ton stuff, that was old Savage Hulk at base.





This isn't Base Hulk, just wanted to show current Hulks level of power.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 29, 2007)

Luffy hitting Hulk would only get Hulk stronger right?


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 29, 2007)

Planet Hulk had ONE actually impressive (IE stupid) feat which was him holding the tectonic plates together.  And yet he also spent most of the entire series on the run from dubars.

Not one single thing in either planet or ww hulk has changed the ultimate problem which is that he isn't fast enough and doesn't hit hard enough, and his single massive advantage of being unkillable is gone.

Nothing that has been said changes this.

PS.  The hulk being stronger doesn't actually help him.


----------



## Tash (Dec 29, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Luffy hitting Hulk would only get Hulk stronger right?



If this is Classic Hulk, then Luffy would have to put him down in one-shot, if he doesn't then yes. Hulk would get stronger and stronger.

@Pipboy: On the problem of hurting Luffy, you know WWH has a sword right?


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Planet Hulk had ONE actually impressive (IE stupid) feat which was him holding the tectonic plates together.  And yet he also spent most of the entire series on the run from dubars.
> 
> Not one single thing in either planet or ww hulk has changed the ultimate problem which is that he isn't fast enough and doesn't hit hard enough, and his single massive advantage of being unkillable is gone.
> 
> Nothing that has been said changes this.



Planet Hulk he was still weakened most of the time from traveling through a wormhole.

And that one stupid feat is way beyond what Luffy is capable of.

Did you look at the last scans I posted?

Or have you read WWH, I'd rather not have to post all of his fights if possible.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 29, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Luffy hitting Hulk would only get Hulk stronger right?



Yes, but the thing is Hulk doesn't usually go from Base to holding up mountain ranges after being hit once.


----------



## Violent Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Planet Hulk had ONE actually impressive (IE stupid) feat which was him holding the tectonic plates together.  And yet he also spent most of the entire series on the run from dubars.
> 
> Not one single thing in either planet or ww hulk has changed the ultimate problem which is that he isn't fast enough and doesn't hit hard enough, and his single massive advantage of being unkillable is gone.
> 
> ...



The hulk was severely weakened by going and being on that planet. The Silver Surfer was weakened enough to be captured there as well.

And the Hulk being strong does help him. The stronger he is the more dangerous his Thunderclap is. And it also helps him tank any damage that Luffy will deal until the shadows come out of him and he's left helpless afterwards.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

Hulk was actually _calm_ when Sentry decided to drop in and give Hulk a fight. And here we see just how *durable *Hulk is (no regen feat, pure durability). We also see how *fast*, Hulk jumps from clam to serious. I want to point out that, Nightmare Luffy is by far no Sentry. 



			
				9801843 said:
			
		

> _Originally posted by Mr. Slippyfist _
> *Someone has to post it...
> 
> Sentry busts Hulk's ship.
> ...


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh my, my entire viewpoint has been invalidated by a stereotypical editorially mandated supercross that is in no way consistent or even coherent with the rest of the hulks average feats much less the self same feats and performance in the very same crossover event.

Nice try.  BUt no regen no chance.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

That’s the redundant mistake you are making. You wish this was the average Hulk or previous incarnation so that Luffy has a prayer of a chance to win this match. However me along with all pro Hulk debaters, take current incarnation which is the new standard for Base Hulk. The current Hulk is among strongest, and the smartest incarnation to date, by defector all low end showings are negated (given the nature of the current incarnation).

Hulk does not need regen. Luffy does not have the means to take down Hulk, only piss him off more.


----------



## COWBOYX (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah the hulk wins this


----------



## DeusExMachina (Dec 30, 2007)

Id said:


> Hulk was actually _calm_ when Sentry decided to drop in and give Hulk a fight. And here we see just how *durable *Hulk is (no regen feat, pure durability). We also see how *fast*, Hulk jumps from clam to serious. I want to point out that, Nightmare Luffy is by far no Sentry.



Sentry is the utterly piece of overhyped crud. I mean come on, Spiderman said that Sentry was stalemating Galactus, and that he has a power of a "million suns". I mean if he has a power of a "million of suns", how come Sentry couldn't stop the goddang S.H.I.E.L.D. carrier from crashing, and he need helps from Wonder Man and Ms. Marvel to do it? 

I know Superman was nerfed so much in the strength department lately compared to his Pre-Crisis form. Heck, Superman can't even lift the moon without help of MM and Wonder-Woman, but hey at least the moon is actually heavier than a goddang S.H.I.E.L.D Carrier. 

This also anger me even further with Sentry track record. Heck his track record isn't even good at all apart from "stalemating Galactus" and beating Jobbers (Everyone knew that Terrax was a jobber and still is) and some C-listers. Then again Spiderman isn't a good storyteller either...What tick me off the most is that all of Sentry's losses were explained that "Sentry was holding back". So when Sentry finally "not holding back", he loses to WWH? Wow! talk about the *most overhyped Superman clone*, I mean I would give Superman, and any of his ripoffs (Gladiator, King Hyperion, etc) a majority against any version of Hulk, but Sentry...look Sentry is not what he seem to be.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

*@DeusExMachina *- I have no concerns over your personal vendettas against Sentry, regardless if driven through character hype-up or narrative hyperbole. When you see me claim, Sentry’s poetic feat. Then you can lash out, and debunk all claims tied in through my character comparison.

Incidentally Sentry has sufficient showings, that places him well above any OP character in both tanking, and dishing out punishment (physically). This is where I fall back in; the recent match between Sentry, and Hulk is the back bone of comparison.


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 30, 2007)

You miss the point.  The inconsistent levels of the sentry means that you can't honestly expect me to take feats against him to be the level you wish them to be.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> You miss the point.  The inconsistent levels of the sentry means that you can't honestly expect me to take feats against him to be the level you wish them to be.



And what levels am I claiming?


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh I'm not sure, maybe it has to do with that little sentry hulk fight you posted.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

DeusExMachina said:


> Sentry is the utterly piece of overhyped crud. I mean come on, Spiderman said that Sentry was stalemating Galactus, and that he has a power of a "million suns". I mean if he has a power of a "million of suns", how come Sentry couldn't stop the goddang S.H.I.E.L.D. carrier from crashing, and he need helps from Wonder Man and Ms. Marvel to do it?
> 
> I know Superman was nerfed so much in the strength department lately compared to his Pre-Crisis form. Heck, Superman can't even lift the moon without help of MM and Wonder-Woman, but hey at least the moon is actually heavier than a goddang S.H.I.E.L.D Carrier.
> 
> This also anger me even further with Sentry track record. Heck his track record isn't even good at all apart from "stalemating Galactus" and beating Jobbers (Everyone knew that Terrax was a jobber and still is) and some C-listers. Then again Spiderman isn't a good storyteller either...What tick me off the most is that all of Sentry's losses were explained that "Sentry was holding back". So when Sentry finally "not holding back", he loses to WWH? Wow! talk about the *most overhyped Superman clone*, I mean I would give Superman, and any of his ripoffs (Gladiator, King Hyperion, etc) a majority against any version of Hulk, but Sentry...look Sentry is not what he seem to be.



Few things

1. Yes we know sentry is a dueche bage and doesnt have the power of a million sun. The only time he is even close is in the Genis-vell fight

2. Sentry is no superman, hell he isnt even strong enough to be a supes clones. However he is far above luffy.

3. Has anybody read about classic sentry? Dude is a fucking beast. Not at all like the current pansy sentry


----------



## Havoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> You miss the point.  The inconsistent levels of the sentry means that you can't honestly expect me to take feats against him to be the level you wish them to be.



What would be his inconsistent levels?

If you take his on panel feats and don't go by what Spiderman said he is pretty consistent.

Curbstomped Iron Man

Curbstomped Absorbing Man

Fighting evenly with Genis Vell

Ripping the head off the new Ultron

Curbstomping Terrax

Throwing the Collective into the Sun


The only inconsistent feat of his is not being able to stop the shield heli-carrier by himself.

The fact is Sentry is way beyond Luffy in strength, speed, and power.


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah and some of those feats are really galactically impressive.   BUt then again there is that shield helicarrier.......

And then again we aren't talking really about the sentry, we are talkings about the far slower hulk.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Yeah and some of those feats are really galactically impressive.   BUt then again there is that shield helicarrier.......
> 
> And then again we aren't talking really about the sentry, we are talkings about the far slower hulk.



Oh I see, so you're really basing your reasoning of Sentry being inconsistent with one low showing, ok.

And I thought we were using the Hulk vs. Sentry fight to show Hulk's durability, but then you brought up Sentry's power into question.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Yeah and some of those feats are really galactically impressive.   BUt then again there is that shield helicarrier.......
> 
> And then again we aren't talking really about the sentry, we are talkings about the far slower hulk.



The genis fight was impressive but it was MAJOR PIS 

Genis should have been able to fry sentry in hiw own juices before the fight went 1 round


----------



## Havoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> The genis fight was impressive but it was MAJOR PIS
> 
> Genis should have been able to fry sentry in hiw own juices before the fight went 1 round



Well Genis doesn't like to kill, other heroes at least. 


And I don't know why they make Sentry a pure brawler though, did they forget he has other powers?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Well Genis doesn't like to kill, other heroes at least.
> 
> 
> And I don't know why they make Sentry a pure brawler though, did they forget he has other powers?



Well at the end he was using a "open hand" energy release technique but it still sucked pretty bad


----------



## Segan (Dec 30, 2007)

Of course they did. Writers always conveniently forget the powers of major/important/etc. characters that are opponents of those they are writing about.

Always.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

Control of the Voids power set would kick ass.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 30, 2007)

The only way Sentry will become a powerhouse is if they make a marvel event where The Void comes back to earth with the power of the collective.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

Havoc said:


> The only way Sentry will become a powerhouse is if they make a marvel event where The Void comes back to earth with the power of the collective.



Well he is an Avenger. The Avenger always has one powerhouse, that does a PIS poor Jobs (Thor anyone?). Give him a mini or place him in a cosmic event. And watch him do grander feats.


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 30, 2007)

Wouldn't it be great if this was about the sentry, then your one low showing would have some meaning.   It would be easy to show an average level of accomplishment and put this ugly buisness behind us.  HOwever you are instead talking about a singular interaction between the hulk and the sentry and using that singular interaction to back write the hulk to all of the sentry's feats.   Where in actuallity this is a single event that might charitably called a editorially mandated company wide fuckover and using that outcome as proof positive that every epic feat of the sentry is the hulks.

No dice.

The hulk has no speed feats good enough to compete.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

Except... this *IS* the most power incarnation of Sentry. Making all its previous showings usable.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

Id said:


> Except... this *IS* the most power incarnation of Sentry. Making all its previous showings usable.



Wait what?

And Sentry was stronger in classic

and classic sentry never fought hulk


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 30, 2007)

Really.   Did the editor write you a note?  Or are you basing this on his utterly unimpressive showings or is it entirely based on faceious smack talk.


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Really.   Did the editor write you a note?  Or are you basing this on his utterly unimpressive showings or is it entirely based on faceious smack talk.




 
Relying on baseless comments, to establish a shitty point.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Wouldn't it be great if this was about the sentry, then your one low showing would have some meaning.   It would be easy to show an average level of accomplishment and put this ugly buisness behind us.  HOwever you are instead talking about a singular interaction between the hulk and the sentry and using that singular interaction to back write the hulk to all of the sentry's feats.   Where in actuallity this is a single event that might charitably called a editorially mandated company wide fuckover and using that outcome as proof positive that every epic feat of the sentry is the hulks.
> 
> No dice.
> 
> The hulk has no speed feats good enough to compete.



Wait, what are you talking about?

Even if you just take that one fight between the Hulk and Sentry you see the level of power the two have.  And was it not you yourself who was saying the Sentry was inconsistent, which is why we were bringing up his past feats.

I don't see where you are trying to go with this.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Really.   Did the editor write you a note?  Or are you basing this on his utterly unimpressive showings or is it entirely based on faceious smack talk.



Have you actually read sentry comics or what?

Sentry used to be worthy of the million suns thing

About 20 years ago


----------



## Pipboy (Dec 30, 2007)

That was a hoax you know?   The sentry is not more than 5 o so years old.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> That was a hoax you know?   The sentry is not more than 5 o so years old.



How dissipointing

I saw a couple of old loking scan that were quite impressive

without thous sentry is a hog wash pansy


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> How dissipointing
> 
> I saw a couple of old loking scan that were quite impressive
> 
> without thous sentry is a hog wash pansy



Yeah dude, since Sentry was a new character marvel wanted to introduce. They fabricated its back history.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 30, 2007)

This is absolutely retarded. How has this lasted 6 pages? Hulk flicks Luffy into space with his little finger.

You know Hulk can crush planet - sized objects with physical strength, right? He routinely takes nukes and cosmic attacks. Luffy won't even be able to tickle him.

As for the speed issue, Hulk tags fast people all the time. His reaction speed is amazing. He can catch missiles and tank shells in mid-air, swatted away a blitzing Northstar, deflected Mjolnir multiple times, etc.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

Dont forget hulk got crapped in the skull by mjolnir at 3x lightspeed


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 19, 2008)

Is Hulk lifting a 150 billion ton mountain canon?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 19, 2008)

He braced it.


----------

